# Group of Maple Peppermills



## sprig (Dec 15, 2017)

Making shaftless crushgrind mills are so much more enjoyable when you get use maple from @Mike1950.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 3


----------



## The100road (Dec 15, 2017)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Dec 15, 2017)

What kind of finish did you use on these?


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks- Those are very nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprig (Dec 15, 2017)

The100road said:


> What kind of finish did you use on these?



Hey Stan. Nothing too complex. Walnut oil and then a three stage buff........tripoli buff, white diamond buff (skip if open pore wood like walnut), and finished with a hand rubbed wax.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 15, 2017)

Exquisite! Very well done! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 15, 2017)

And just when I thought I had seen every possible shape for a pepper mill. Nice!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2017)

Great group of mills! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 15, 2017)

Very nice! I need to try a shaft less...opens up so many more options. Great job...gorgeous wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 16, 2017)

Beauties! How tall is that big one? Looks big!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprig (Dec 16, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Beauties! How tall is that big one? Looks big!



@gman2431 Thanks. The tall one is about 15" tall. I normally like to keep them in the 10-14" range but that piece was too nice to waste any!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

